
Show HN: Postcard Bot - Send a Custom Postcard Anywhere on Earth for $2.99 - traviswingo
https://postcardbot.co
======
traviswingo
This is a re-work of my original project (Postacard.io). It introduces
statistical NLP for address parsing, as well as a Facebook Messenger bot for
better international functionality.

~~~
sheraz
Does it use libpostal?
[https://github.com/openvenues/libpostal](https://github.com/openvenues/libpostal)

